# Emergency Help (Incubation question)



## tortoisetime565 (May 31, 2014)

I rescued this hit and run car accident aquatic turtle. 

Short story: I rescued yesterday and she was in bad condition. Today she is doing good.

This morning at 11:30 no eggs

To night at 9:37 two eggs. 

I have no clue her species and I need incubation instructions. I'm a tortoise guy not aquatics!! 

Please help!!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (May 31, 2014)

Looks like a red eared slider to me. No idea about incubation and care... but I bet Google can help out.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess I'm the hard-hearted one of the group. I say just squash the eggs before they start to develop. You have a red ear slider, the feral cat of the turtle industry.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I guess I'm the hard-hearted one of the group. I say just squash the eggs before they start to develop. You have a red ear slider, the feral cat of the turtle industry.


I understand and respect your opinion also Yvonne. All though the eggs are technically protected by law I don't think they will make it. But I am still going to try.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2014)

What part of the world are you in?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oklahoma city Oklahoma. In us.


----------



## ascott (Jun 4, 2014)

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/FactSheet.aspx?speciesID=1261

So, seems you are in an area considered their range....which is good...so the environment is favorable for the eggs...here is what you can do....I would avoid touching the eggs...I would rather place a cage over the top of the nest and let it do what it is supposed to do...this way you are not actually harming, harassing, molesting the eggs.....just a suggestion.


----------

